# New to F@H



## Folgore (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello, I have always been interested in it but never actually looked at it. Since now it's winter and my home it's a bit cold I think this is the perfect time to start. I downloaded everything joined TPU team and started folding but I have a couple of questions: 
1) I removed completely the CPU slot from settings and just left the GPU since I have read that you should leave 1 or 2 thread on it I lowered the % of CPU from WCG. I checked the Task Manager and the CPU it's still about 100%. Is this the correct way to do it or should I set the threads somewhere else?
2) On my Task manager it shows my GPU not always fully utilized but on GPU-Z it's around 94%.  How can I correctly tell if I'm actually using my GPU at his max?

My rig has a GTX 1060 6 GB and a Ryzen 2600x if you needed to know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2018)

Woohoo!
(did you get a passkey?)
Welcome to the team, and thanks.  The only way that I know of to answer your questions is to just experiment.  Understand that F@H is a diva, while WCG is a gentleman, so you want to error on the side of F@H - don't let them fight for the CPU because both will suffer. I don't like it if the CPU gets to 100% while F@H and crunching - I like a "gulf" between them.  


Folgore said:


> How can I correctly tell if I'm actually using my GPU at his max?


Run F@H without cruncing running to see what your utilization is.  I can't get F@H to run the GPU at 100% even if I leave the CPU idle. You should be seeing around 400K PPD with that GPU.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2018)

Folgore said:


> Hello, I have always been interested in it but never actually looked at it. Since now it's winter and my home it's a bit cold I think this is the perfect time to start. I downloaded everything joined TPU team and started folding but I have a couple of questions:
> 1) I removed completely the CPU slot from settings and just left the GPU since I have read that you should leave 1 or 2 thread on it I lowered the % of CPU from WCG. I checked the Task Manager and the CPU it's still about 100%. Is this the correct way to do it or should I set the threads somewhere else?
> 2) On my Task manager it shows my GPU not always fully utilized but on GPU-Z it's around 94%.  How can I correctly tell if I'm actually using my GPU at his max?
> 
> My rig has a GTX 1060 6 GB and a Ryzen 2600x if you needed to know. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to our folding team. You did the right thing but you didn't menition getting a passkey and entering it. Passkey you find HERE. You open FAHControl in advance and enter it here under Configure 



GPU % is never more then 95 %. Best off luck and please ask if any questions.


----------



## Folgore (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh yeah, I got the passkey I've read it on another post but I wasn't yet sure how to properly give it enough CPU to make it work correctly. Thanks for the answers tomorrow I'll fiddle a bit with it.

Ok it is about 420k ppd so I think everything it's running, I can't see any error so I guess I'm set


----------

